# Chuck for jet jml 1015



## Eltigreblanco (Sep 25, 2017)

Hello everyone. My wife got my a jet jml 1015 lathe for Christmas. This is my first lathe. I'm looking for a good all around chuck. I'm not sure if there there is a pretty good all purpose chuck or if I would need a couple different Chuck's. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Lots of good chucks available and most are "all around".
It is as much the jaws as the chuck and most come with about 2" jaws standard which covers a wide variety of turning needs.
I am most familiar with the Nova's and in theirs would suggest the G3. It will handle everything your lathe can and will take all of their various jaw sets except the two very largest. You should never need the largest two with your lathe.
The G3 it comes direct threaded (1X8) or insert type. Since your lathe appears to be 1X8 it doesn't matter. The main difference is if you ever go to a larger lathe the insert type allows you to just buy the next appropriate insert and use the same chuck. They should round about $100.
I'm sure others will recommend other good brands also.

Oh, one chuck is all that you should need. You just change jaws. Make sure the brand you buy has a good selection of jaw sizes and types. Some do, others not so much.
That said I have seven, four G3's, but mainly because I kept running up on wuttenbut on ebay.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Another vote for the Nova, I have a G2 and will be buying a G3 so that I can use one dedicated to a cole jaw!


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> Another vote for the Nova, I have a G2 and will be buying a G3 so that I can use one dedicated to a cole jaw!
> - Andre


Nova G2? 
Are you sure it is not a SN2 (Supernova 2)? Larger than the G3 by quite a bit and will take the largest jaws.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Another vote for the Nova, I have a G2 and will be buying a G3 so that I can use one dedicated to a cole jaw!
> - Andre
> 
> Nova G2?
> ...


Maybe, bought it when I got the lathe, it does look bigger than the G3


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've only used Nova chucks, they seem to be the most common, and have no complaints.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I think I have the barracuda 2. It's a good value. I'd buy a different brand if I did it again.


----------



## Eltigreblanco (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'm looking into the g3 now.


----------



## marshallLaw (Mar 17, 2016)

my $.02-if you can get 2 chucks. It will allow you to have two different sets of jaws available and can help cut down on the jaw-changing time compared to only having a single one.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

IMO, best bang for the buck is the Barracuda 2, which comes with 4 jaw sets and a woodworm screw in a nice case for $140. It will direct thread on a 1×8 spindle (and also includes a 3/4-16 insert in the box). G3 is probably more well liked around here, but by the time you add up the extra costs for jaws, it can get pricey.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Agree the PSI Barracuda scroll chucks are the best value - I have 3, each a different size. When including all the jaw sets they are a great buy. Yes the require a little deburr work, but any chuck needs to be disassembled for degreasing and waxing (dont oil or grease them), and the deburring doesnt take long.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a Oneway stronghold, Oneway talon and a psi economy. The Oneway chucks are great to use no complaints.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Make sure you use anti seize with the screws on a barracuda 2. I had to drill half of mine out to change change jaws a couple days ago.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nova G3 set is on Amazon.CA for $140.00 Can. I ordered the direct thread 1×8 for $125.00! 
Not sure about Amazon.com they won.t ship to Canada.
Never had to touch my SN2, clean and smooth right from the box, Allen screws still go in and out no problem.


----------



## Eltigreblanco (Sep 25, 2017)

I just received my Nova g3 chuck. The threads are not the same diameter. Do I need to order an adapter, or did I order the wrong chuck?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Not sure what you ordered. They make the insert (adapter) style to fit any lathe with the appropriate insert and they also offer the G3 direct threaded if your lathe is 1X8 spindle.
If you have a 1X8 spindle and ordered the insert style then you will need the insert.


----------



## rickinbeachcrest (May 5, 2014)

Here is the insert that should make it work on your lathe.

https://www.amazon.com/IDNS-1-Inch-Thread-Insert-Adaptor/dp/B0064JJ624/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1516245198&sr=8-16&keywords=nova+chuck+accessories


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Rick is correct in his link.
You can also use this one if your lathe has reverse. It already has the set screw to lock it to the spindle if you turn in reverse (usually for sanding).
https://www.amazon.com/Insert-SETSCREW-Nova-Chucks-reversing/dp/B00HLSZW20/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1516247058&sr=8-1&keywords=nova+ixns+insert

Both the D and X are made for 1X8 spindles.

BTW, I noticed some listings on Amazon say "for Nova" for a few $$$ less which is different from "Nova". Get a real Nova oem as linked to. WC used to sell their own knockoffs of the insert and they could cause very bad runout.


----------



## Eltigreblanco (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks for the help again. I think I finally have it figured out


----------

